# More issues dealing the public selling goats or anything else for that matter???



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Is it just me or have others been having more issues when trying to sell goats or anything else?

It seems people nowadays want WAY more than their stuff is worth. I was looking at kayaks and the used ones were going for up to 4x the cost of a new one. I didn't even bother to call any of the people. Then there is one I was interested in so I told them to call and never heard a thing.

Then you try selling something and they offer you some insulting tiny amount. I have pretty much given up on selling goats private party at this point and am going to take them to the sale barn. I ended up holding quite a few goats for people last year who never showed up and wouldn't answer their phone when I called. So I had to keep goats I didn't want over the winter and ended up feeding them. In addition, some of these got pregnant as well when the buck broke through the fence. I will no longer hold without a deposit. People act like I am the bad guy for doing this. This also applies to things other than animals. People say they don't have the money but will in a month. They want me to hold the item but are unwilling to even put down a few bucks to hold it.

I think Facebook Marketplace seems to be encouraging a lot of this bad behavior but it spills over into other sites as well. Craigslist seems to be a better option with less drama than FB. I always thought CL was the bottom of the barrel until FB Market came along. I mean these people can't seem to read and write half the time plus they don't know how to dial a phone. I pretty much require phone calls these days. People want to message and they waste your time and never show up. Requiring them to call me has eliminated a lot of drama.

Basically I have given up on selling things that in the past would have been no problem to sell. This includes goats as well as tools and equipment such as lawn mowers. Charities don't want anything if it isn't perfect so donating mowers needing some work isn't an option. I have gotten to where I am hauling in more and more stuff like this as scrap. It is an eyesore on my property and I get more in scrap value than people are willing to pay. Sure, I have to haul it but I can take several things at once and I don't have to deal with the drama.

I hate to take goats to the sale but having total strangers come to my farm is also a concern. It seems that people are getting worse to deal with by the week.

Conor


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I dont think its just you Ive had a heck of a time lately and everyone wants catered to. We live 20 miles out of town so I often offer to bring things in when we'll be in town Ive had so many people not show ( then get upset I cant meet later)or they expect me to cater to the times they're available even on free stuff. And everyone wants you to hold stuff till they have money I cant even count the number of emails I had on our puppys asking me to hold them a spot until they had money for the deposit. I refuse to hold and if they cant meet when Im in town to bad they can drive out here if they really want it they'll figure out a way if not to bad for them. I use to be a little nicer about it but Im just over people any more.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, I have gotten the same way. I used to be nicer and more forgiving but am like NO EXCEPTIONS anymore.

One thing I have found is if you can block e-mails and only accept phone calls, you get better customers. I advertised my business on FB and got nothing but nuts looking for a handout. They would never call, just ask a bunch of questions and waste time. I now reply with a message that I only want calls with my number and they are like never mind. They aren't serious if they don't call.

If I ever advertise on CL, I will TURN OFF the option to receive e-mails so they can only call me.

I try to not have my business ads run in papers, etc. on or around the days when the government benefits come out. Again, these people are looking for a handout and won't pay or expect you to roll the red carpet out for them at the lowest price.

I have people want me to deliver things to them. I am busy enough with my business that I tell them I will charge them like a normal service call for my business. Often that is more than the price of what I am selling. It is one thing if they are meeting me in town and don't show up for something non-animal related. I had someone want a goat once so I put it in the back of my camper and told them I was coming to town. I was heading out on a job after this so HAD to unload the goat first thing. Anyway, they didn't show and didn't answer their phone.

So, I had to drive BACK to my place, unload the goat, and swap vehicles back to my small car to head back out on my job, late of course. This was a waste of gas and my time and they didn't care. No more deliveries....

Basically if anyone asks for a discount, you say NO. Once they think they can work you, they will try something else. I used to advertise my business with coupons and those people were always the worst. I eliminated coupons and that eliminated a lot of nonsense.....

Another big red flag is the saying "I am on a fixed income". I am pretty much done with people when they tell me that. The other close second is a sob story like how their mother is in a hospital, etc. I have to remind them that I am not a medical doctor so am unable to help but am more than happy to repair their computer or other electronic device.

Conor


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I have also gotten to where I no longer do fixed bid jobs. Those people always cause me the problems. I do hourly on pretty much everything. This way if they don't listen to my suggestions and end up wasting time on the job, I make money on this.

For example, I work on computers. I have had several people want me to fix 12+ year old computers this week. I tell them when I get there that this thing is old and unsupported so upgrading is going to be costly. I basically load the new OS and see if it will even run, then go out to Microsoft and buy the software key. These people blow 2-3 hours of time because the computer is so old and realize they are paying, then are willing to go out and buy a new computer to replace it. I had a couple where my labor charge ended up costing them more than the new computer because they didn't listen to me telling them that the old one wasn't worth working on for several hours before calling it quits with the old one.

When people call wanting a fixed bid job I tell them to go buy a lottery ticket and add up the numbers. That is my estimate.

Conor


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I know what you mean! A person I have known for years wanted my buck kids, without disbudding. We agreed on a price, I made sure they had colostrum and were bottle feeding well, then she picked them up. Worked great for 30 kids. Then, suddenly, no calling, no returning my calls. (and still owes me for 12)
Now I have 15 buck kids with horns, about 3 months old. (And they are all so darn sweet). Most are Lamancha X Saanen or Lamancha X Alpine. (One PB Lamancha, too) 

Now they have to be shipped to the sale barn. I tried Craigslist, again. No more. Like what was posted, they wanted delivered, didn't show, etc. 
I'm done with people, too!


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, it is sad to say but I think the sale barn is probably the best bet vs. having to deal with these types. Anyway, I don't do ANYTHING like disbudding anymore for ones I don't plan to keep unless someone has paid me a deposit upfront to keep them and pay the disbudding fee upfront as well. I take them to a vet that charges like $30 per goat.

Does ANYONE hold without a fee anymore? If so they are just asking for it to turn out badly! I get people who promise me they will show up. I tell them the real promise is if you are willing to put money down.

I sometimes wether them but sometimes then get someone who wants them intact, even for meat. I guess some cultures like the taste. Anyway, am making sure they are healthy but no more disbudding or castrating, only to have them go to the sale. I do band them most of the time to prevent unwanted breeding and obnoxious behavior. Again, I had a buyer who again fell through after telling me he wanted wanted them intact. This hasn't caused me any issues but again is one of the reasons they are going on Tuesday. I don't want them starting to breed now that my does are coming in heat.

Conor


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

The other good one is the trade offer for the broken chainsaw from Wal-Mart. That cheap Poulan that wasn't worth a goat when it was brand new is suddenly worth gold when broken! I will take 3x goats on trade for a non-running Poulan Wild Thing chainsaw!

Conor


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Learned A LOT over the years. WILL NOT change any management practices (i.e.) disbudding, intact, etc. unless that is what I would normally do. NO holds without a deposit. (And a deposit around 1/2 the price of the goat). Confirmed pickup date - 7 day window at deposit or deposit is forfeit. NO EXCEPTIONS. Don't like it, go somewhere else. I spend lots of $$ on bloodlines, testing, etc. - and I've missed other buyers waiting on someone who pretends to want my goats. No more. Done. Period. Buyers have the opportunity to view my goats, visit, ask questions, get a complete health record, and testing results, LA results and show results. DONE with people who waste my time.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've gotten raked over the coals lately, also. I will not hold any more without a deposit. I disbud no matter what. Unfortunately, one of the biggest issues in my area is color. People want spots and wild coloring. Who cares if the goat has crooked legs, a loose hanging udder with extra tears on their bologna teats and drags on the ground? It has moon spots/dapple! Woohoo!!!!! People with high quality bucklings are ending up selling them at auction or to a dealer for meat because they are solid colored. Who cares if these boys come from high production does with high, tight, well supported udders with easy to milk teats? They are not flashy!

Give me a well built, plain colored animal from quality genetics and high production breeding any day of the week over a flashy, freakishly poor quality animal. You can't milk spots.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

To be totally blunt here, the only person who is going to look after you is YOU! I think the Bull crap you have been saying that is done this year is just how people are any more. And it sucks because I am a person that when I give my word I will do anything to keep it! But your right! No more holding things. Still be a decent person and if they say they are coming tomorrow then don’t show it to anyone till after tomorrow but if it’s a week out tell them I can’t hold it that long but I will let you know if I still have it by then. If they throw a hissy fit then you don’t need to deal with them anyways. That’s the way I have been looking at it and it keeps my blood pressure down. Yes I will still get the people who say they will come at 4 and call at 3 after I catch what they want to look at and say they are no longer coming or I simply don’t hear from them and I get mad but their name and number goes down in my phone as NEVER SELL to #1 #2 and so on.... (right now I have 3) lol I don’t get offended when people offer way less. Of course in my mind I laugh but I simply tell them sorry I can’t do that. This year a guy asked me what the best I could do if he bought 3 goats. I knocked it down $50 a head. He asked if I had a buck I said yes X amount. He asked what’s the best. I gave him a price. He said for all them what’s the best. I racked on $100 a head. A few days later offered me way less, I tacked on another $100 this went on for a month with breaks between lol finally he quoted my first price. I said you didn’t seem to like that price or the next or the next so the price keeps going up. It was great fun! Not once did I get upset lol I now have the mind set that I would rather get bottom dollar at the sale yard then deal with cheap tire kickers. I won’t go down to that price for them or even close to it and that’s fine by me. I’ll break even if everything goes to the sale. Any private sales is a profit and I’m good just breaking even but of course would like to make money lol


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

As far as 'this is how people are these days'...it's kinda interesting to look into the history of Ea-Nasir.

The complaint tablet to Ea-nasir is a clay tablet from ancient Babylon written c. 1750 BCE. It is a complaint to a merchant named Ea-Nasir from a customer named Nanni. Written in cuneiform, it is considered to be the oldest known written complaint.

Basically, our friend Ea-nasir was a cheat. A really annoying cheat. He cheated people on copper purity, he cheated them on other things too. Metal, food products (maybe goats), everything! He was in fact SUCH a cheat that people actually took all of the time it would take to laboriously write out a clay tablet complaint with little sticks, cure it, and send it to him. Some of the complaints sound just like the ones we have today:

"_Do you not know how tired I am [of this]?_"

Sarcasm: _"The work that you have done is soooooooo good."

"Repeatedly you have made them [messengers] return to me empty-handed through foreign country. Who is there amongst the Dilmun traders who has acted against me in this way? You have treated my messenger with contempt."
_
Supposedly, Ea-Nasir kept a whole room full of his angry customer's and dealers' complaint tablets. So, alas, I think the jerks have always been with us.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yes I very much agree the jerks have always been with us. I just think it seems to be more......except able now??? Maybe lack of good Disney movies lol I’m not sure if just seems more common any more. I was raised kinda old school and to this day I would rather loose my arm then do someone wrong. I remember when I went to buy my horse trailer. I said I’ll be there today at 3. (Something along those lines) so we show up 15 minutes early and just make sure the deck and tires are good, nothing falling apart, that kinda thing. At 3:05 I said I’ll take it and as I went to go to my car to get the cash someone drives up. I walk over and she’s telling the guy sorry they already got it. If I didn’t show up early I would have drove 5 hours for nothing! I would have been livid. She knew where I was coming from too so she knew! That to me is just lack of common curtesy. I could write a book on all the things I have had pulled that make me say “if I was your mama I would spank you!”


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow, I guess I'm not alone, I'm having hell trying to sell my kids this year.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree there have always been jerks. The issue is that it seems there are more of them or they are more able to contact you because of the online sale sites or something. I swear FB Marketplace brings out all the antisocial nuts around here.

I love the comment about charging people more for something when they send you a lowball price. I have been known to put the following in my ads: "Price is firm. NO LOWBALL OFFERS! Price will increase to the difference between my price and the offer plus the original price if a lowball offer is made." So basically if I have something for $100 and they offer $25, the difference is $75 and the new price is $175. The problem is that I don't think the people on FB are literate enough to understand this.

Then I had some people who wanted to slaughter some goats on my property. I have had them do this in a far corner away from my other goats and it worked out well in the past. Now they wanted running water and a generator setup. That would be like 1/2 mile of hose or something and the generator I have is large and a pain to move. I told them I would do all this for extra money but they refused. Off to the sale they go!

Conor


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

It seems like goats are turning into the puppy or kitten overcrowding. Everyone has them and everyone is breeding them just because they can. The less quality ones sell over the high quality because they are cheep.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I do think goats have gotten more popular in recent years. The people out there have just gotten worse as well. Does it really seem like a good idea to take on an animal when you have to wait until the 3rd of the month when your government check arrives to pay for it? I mean it will require feed and care that costs money. I think the whole "waiting for the government check" is just people looking for a pity party. That is one of my big red flags in dealing with the general public. Having to deal with these people have made me have no sympathy towards them as they will make your life miserable if you let them. I choose to avoid them for this reason. My phone rings off the hook with nuts every 3rd of the month. A few stragglers call on the 4th but the money is mostly spent until the next payday.

This is very frustrating. I try to avoid stores of any kind on these days. These people who have "no money" are just out blowing it all on cigarettes, booze, and lottery tickets. I mean you see some guy scratching off $100's of dollars in tickets at the convenience store.... You don't really see this on other days of the month.

Conor


----------



## Pack Goat Girl (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh i could rant about this for days!!!! So out here most people are the kind who think crap about a goat, to them a goat is a $30 dollar weed mower that needs no other care, they don't care about bloodlines, both those goats have crappy confirmation, but to them who cares!!!!?? "They both have spots, oh boy maybe the babies will be spotted!!!!!" And trying explain this to them, good luck. There is one goat "owner" out here that is so bad that i am about to email Goats of Anarchy!!!!! Selling goats this year is hard and yeah no more holding!!!!! I I totally understand getting the: " You want me to pay half the price now for the goat?" And then they never get them!!!!! It sucks!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know the feeling.
Been there done that.

I give up to 2 weeks for pickup date or the buyer loses all deposit. 
For all the years of doing this, I had 1 forfeit deposit. I tried really hard to work with this person too, felt bad, but hey, what are you going to do. 

I use to be really open, trusting, until many buyers said, I will get the goats in a week, after that week prolonged, it will be another week, then a month or two pass. But the goat is still here. 
So I put my foot down, to serious buyers. It isn't fair to the goat or me to have to raise it for free or try to ask for boarding fee's, in which I will not get, especially if I haven't gotten paid for the whole goat.

I too have had issues with sells, they are far and in between this year. 
I have decent does ect for sale, dropped prices tremendously, but am trying to figure out, what is going on this year? 
It is puzzling for sure. 

I seen it discussed on facebook as well about other people all over the US having issues this year.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes! They are like children you give a little and they just want and want more and more. Maybe I’m just getting bitter but no special treatment for anyone. I remember when someone wanted to buy my heifer. They asked if I would haul I said sure! When I got there they got the gun and wanted to shoot her in my trailer! I said NO! They never once stopped to think about how doing that would effect me. I would have blood all over my trailer. I would bring coyotes in with that blood. I would also have to sit there and wait for them to do whatever they wanted to do while her dead body is in my trailer. When they started to argue I got in my truck and left. I basically treat people like that like kids. I’m not going to argue with my kids and I am not going to explain myself. I always try and think of others and what it’s like to be in their shoes and would like to be treated the same. If I think I’m in the wrong or unfair I’ll think on it.
I don’t mind if someone asks if I will take less, unless like you posted “firm” but just once. I never take offense because it’s probably the fact they have issues with money not that they think my goats are crap and only worth whatever they are offering but I want it dropped after I say no or come back with something less then what I advertised. I’m not a used car lot!! 
But once you get things weeded out and even people weeded out it gets better. You will still get people like that but hopefully less and less. Although I agree it seems some years are worse then others! Last year was my year. I had a lady that drove up for a buck and wanted him for half as much as I had him for because he was bloated (he wasn’t) and she would have to keep him apart from the rest so they didn’t get bloated too lol I said no I’ll come down X amount that’s it. Loaded him and she said oh you don’t test I want him for X. Sadly at that point I just wanted her gone and I caved in but I shouldn’t have and I’m still beating myself up for it. Oh and the buyer that 6 months later the bucks testicles vanished lol that one just makes me laugh. But both are blocked on my phone now. There was other stupid things but I really had no real desire to sell private this year so was a winch and it was a great year selling lol


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh...... I remember the "vanishing tescticle" story. For sure - there are a lot out there. I think with a lot of people getting into goats for pets, brush eaters and goat yoga, they all don't necessarily understand the value or work that goes into raising quality animals. Not bashing anyone here, - there are great folks out there that fit these categories, but I see a lot of goats being given up after a few months, or get calls because their goats are sick because of poor management. Goats deserve the same research and time BEFORE purchase as any other species of animal. Makes me crazy.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I never sell any goat anymore for less than $100. (Not talking sales barn, but off my farm). Bottle kid pets, extra pets wethers, etc. $100 and up. Why? Because a vet visit is about $75. People won't pay $75 for a vet on a $50 goat. (Most of mine are bred for quality and milk, but there are always some that aren't up to my standards or are buck kids). I can't see letting a goat suffer because people see them as throwaways if they purchased it for $50.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I may be a cranky one but... i do not like to call people that i dont know. Even if it is for buyin somethin. How crazy is that? Lol. I will text or email and kinda get a feel for if i wanna deal with said person or not. Then i dont mind callin. 

I have called a few people and they were just rude jerks so maybe that jades my opinion. One guy i called bout rabbits... he wanted fifty for an unregistered cali so i was askin him what was so special about his bun that he wanted that price. His answer was he is a young mature buck. That was all. Buck had never bred anyone he was a fresh new unpedigreed. Now had this buck thrown good healthy litters of decent size or had he been a bit older i kinda see that price even though most go for round $35 here. But just the man’t tude did me in. He had had so many people callin him bout his buns and no one wanted buy them blah blah blah.... but if you are a jerk like you were to me no wonder your buns dont sell. 

This is just my opinion on callin vs not. When i sell somethin i dont want a bagillion calls that i get from bunk people being turds. Had someone call bout some crates we had a midnight! Yes midnight. I cant put a do not disturb from x to x hours on my phone cause if mama falls or needs emergency help and hits her “i have fallen and cant get up”button they call me first. And calls are from a different localish number every time. So that knocks out that for me. 

So i see both sides of the story in this one. It stinks when people make arrangements and dont show. I will usually schedule it for a time when i know we will be home like feedin time. That way i am not rearrangin my day to please someone who may or ay not show.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I have gotten to where I won't deal with people if they don't call. The ones that don't call have shown me a pattern of trouble making, no shows, and other nonsense.

The problems haven't just happened with selling goats. It has happened with everything. It seems people are losing their minds or something.

On the other hand, I have marketed my business towards a more affluent, educated, and mature demographic. This has brought me a good client base and that is working well for me. I don't want to even deal with these other types of people who cause me so much grief. It seems a large segment of the population just thinks that everyone else owes them something. A am afraid it is only going to get worse.

Conor


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My limit is $200 except bottle babies. I’m not gonna lie I detest those suckers and want them gone ASAP so little boys go for $50. The good thing on that though is I have a gal that will buy up everyone I have (so I usually will pull a girl if it’s not something fantastic) and I have 3 other people I know will take care of them that want them and just added a little 4h boy to that list. I know the price is cheap and that’s why they want them but they are also good homes and I don’t have to keep them longer then 48 hours so I’m ok with that.
I never text anyone unless it says call or text. I kinda like texting more just because I don’t have to plan around that phone call. With texting I can do it while the kids are home and still deal with whatever life ending issue is going on, I can still do the chores that needs to be done while doing it. But it’s very impersonal. You can’t really get a feel for people. That’s the down side. Some things can also come off as super rude when you didn’t mean it that way at all. 
Oh yes the vanishing testicles lol looking back that was funny but at the time I just wanted to make sure that I wasn’t screwing the guy and there really could have been a real issue. But I think he crimped the cords and that’s why he didn’t go to a vet. But it was one of those things that I just didn’t want to say your full of it go away and really it was a possible thing. But bucks for me always seem to be what brings the goof balls out. It worked out really well this year though because unless it was a buck that I looked at and though that is beyond outstanding I just disbudded them and handed them. Actually my son picked out my best buckling this year as a show wether and I didn’t even bat a eye when I put him in the disbudding box. I saw that as one less crazy person to deal with lol


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes, one less crazy person to deal with!

That is why so many of mine are going to the sale this year. I have had enough dealing with some of these people....

Conor


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

There is another reason I only accept phone calls besides having to deal with antisocial nuts!

That is the fact that many of the scams come in the form of text messages these days. I am not sure why they don't call as much but maybe it is because their English is so bad. They want something shipped to them or a cashier's check, etc. That is when you know it isn't good....

On a funny note, I had someone once ask me "How do you expect anyone to contact you if you only accept phone calls?" Ah, the joys of dealing with people on Facebook Marketplace.....

Conor


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I refuse to call people. I will only deal in email or text. I have no problem selling kids this way, and no problem buying stock this way. I also think it makes things much more clear when you see it in written word.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I only own a landline, so that weeds out all texters, and I don't have a Facebook account. I take emails, but unfortunately emails sometimes end up in my spam folder. I try to be good at checking my spam, but occasionally emails still fall through the cracks. I like getting a phone call. It's generally pretty easy to tell if the person is a crackpot.

I wonder if some folks think of sellers as being kind of like Walmart where you just walk in on your own time and pick what you like and leave. They don't consider the fact that the seller has other things to do besides sit around waiting for people to wander through and buy goats. 

And no, I won't hold a goat without a deposit. I've been able to be pretty flexible about holding onto goats for people that are still setting up their pens, etc., but not without money down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too like texts and emails, I can tell if they are a scam or not.
If I am not sure, I will ask a question, then find out, if they are serious buyers.

But if they are serious buyers, I don't mind that first initial call from them.

I always take deposits to hold, and that is only for 2 weeks at most.

I have had buyers say, they want to come take a look on a certain day and time. That time passes, I texted them, they say, traffic is too thick, so we have to skip coming today. 
What in the world? Couldn't they of called, to tell me they were not coming? 
They were 2 hours away for travel time.
Wasted my time. I hate it and always fear it happening again.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

OH how the times have changed people. As we all know, a man's word use to be his bond, now a days " he speaks with forked tongue". Don't believe it until you actually see it. I sell a few privately but most go to market.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Not sure if I should respond to this thread.... I drove 300 miles to get my newest baby. Not a show goat, not meat or dairy. Just wanted to give a little one a good home and to spoil. I don’t understand people. Although my experience was very positive, I get that people suck.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I took 11 goats to market last week and there were two more that I couldn't catch that would have gone as well had I had time to round them up. I got what I consider a very fair price, considering I got rid of them all at once and didn't have to deal with multiple nuts. A check just arrived in my mailbox. Yeah, I could have made more dealing with multiple buyers but my time is worth more than that.

As for the texting, I had an incident with my business and now require a text or e-mail authorization of the price and scope of work because people are now pulling the "bait and switch" trick. They tell you to proceed with a repair at a certain price but then claim you are ripping them off when you expect they get paid. I had someone ready to have me do a repair to their computer the other day until I told them I required a text from them stating that they understand the scope of work and the price was going to be X. They quickly changed their mind. This is where texts are a GOOD thing.

Otherwise they are my main source of antisocial nuts and such. If someone is unwilling to call that is usually a bad sign, at least in my experiences. I know that I may be filtering out a few decent people but am busy enough that I am willing to take the risk. I am normally pretty backed up so difficult people are distractions that take away from my ability to serve those who are willing to pay. People tell me I am leaving money on the table but I view avoiding these types as knocking obstacles out of the way so I can serve good paying customers.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I've had some real winners this week.

I have three ducks up for giveaway. So far I've had two people ask if I would delivery them. The one person ONLY lives 100 miles away and the other only about 172 miles.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

It is different with a live animal of course but stories like this are why I throw things in the trash or recycle them as scrap, rather than try to give away or sell them cheap. I don't know what ducks are worth but maybe you should charge a few bucks each.

I have had several pregnant cats just show up at my place. I think people drive out from town and dump them on the side of the road so they show up at my place and have kittens. Anyway, I gave away the kittens once they were old enough and people wanted them delivered. I also got people who couldn't afford food and wondered if I could bring some money along as well. I basically told them I would have to charge for delivery like it was a standard service of my business. They asked how much that would be and my answer quickly put out their hopes. If people can't afford food they aren't going to take care of these cats. I think all or most of them found good homes.

This is also why I quit offering discounts or coupons through my business. About half of those customers were troublemakers.

Conor


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've been lowballed in the past and had the people wanting to trade this or that for goats, and I don't and won't fall for it. We don't sell stuff very often, usually just goats. 
We sold more goats this year than any year in the past and had our best year with sales. However, there were people that didn't want to pay the asking price, and wanted to lowball me but I stood my ground and got what I felt the goats were worth.

There is a person on FB who is always one of the first to PM when a goat is listed, they want the goat, but need to send a deposit or can't get it for 2 weeks. I learned just recently they do the same thing to other local breeders lol. We have a doe we just sold who this guy wanted almost 3 weeks ago. After I said yes, and I'd meet him half way, I found her to have a yucky fly bite, and told him I'd like to keep her until it was treated/healed. He messaged me once asking if she was still doing good, and I actually felt he might come through on a sale! 
Then the day before we had previous planned to meet I message him, and he says no he can't buy her, family issues. I'm okay with that, I didn't honestly want to sell the doe, and really wanted her to go to a family home.
So I relist her. Someone tagged him in the post, and he messaged me asking if she was still available....OMG LOL. This is literately a day maybe 2 days after he bailed on the deal. 
Long story I know, funny but yet annoying IMO. Needless to say I have not replied to him and have decided I won't reply in the future.

We sold a couple of nice young does to a person over the summer, priced to move, one wasn't show correct, the other was on the thinner side - both very nice, they were healthy when I sold them and super sweet.
They were interested in others we'd sell in the future, but I told them the others were in show condition and were show correct so they would be more $$.
They messaged me each time we sold, but didn't like the price, and said we'd have to work on the price. Nope lol. I am not knocking off $100-200 just because they had purchased a couple of does that were cheaper - different quality/body condition. 

I am a reasonable person, it doesn't hurt my feelings if someone wants to negotiate within reason, but if I say price is firm... it's firm, and I am not giving the goat away. 

Goat prices, especially does are up right now IMO, compared to the past few years. I've had good look selling on Craigslist and FB. We've had people come from out of state on 3-4 different occasions. 

Sorry to ramble!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know what you mean, some people are unbelievable.

That is why I ask for 1/2 down deposit "Non refundable". I will refund only under certain situations. 
I have a time limit for them to pickup the goat 2 weeks at most, they must come up with a pickup date. If they fail to show, deposit is no longer there's. 

That gets the serious buyers to you, they don't want to throw away their money. 
But if they want the goat, they have to abide by the agreement. 

No more by word of mouth. Which is so sad. 
Have it in a email, they agree or write up a contract have them sign. 
Have a paper trail of this, so they cannot come back on you.


----------

